# Almost Three Years...



## Colie CVT (Nov 10, 2013)

It's funny how even if you tell yourself that you are past something, that you have come to terms with the loss and remember all the good times how it still can drag you down to tears to think about those you have lost. 

The reason I love german shepherds and the white ones in particular I owe to my first dog, the dog I got to rescue after three long years of blood, sweat and tears volunteering at our local humane society. The day we were there looking for a dog, we were supposed to be looking for my brother, since I was starting my senior year of high school and was planning on going upstate for college if not out of state. But when I was walking through those kennels I knew so well and saw the small ball of white fur with giant ears, that was it. Her little paws went up onto the wire and I was down on my knees with my hands pressed to the other side. It was love at first sight. I knew without doubt she was meant to be. 

She was so smart. I made all kinds of terrible first time owner mistakes with her. I didn't socialize her well with other dogs at all, and even with people at times she wasn't exactly on her best behavior. She was not outright aggressive toward people, but when we had company over and they moved from having been seated, she had something to say about it. However we never worried with her with kids. Even with bilateral hip dysplasia (which I knew we'd be facing when she was only two months old), they could push her, lean against her. I even saw one boy decide to hug her had hand off of her neck. She never once did anything other than turn with a smile and a kiss. 

She was always at my side, no matter the challenge. She learned that going off trail when hiking could be dangerous (she caught her shoulder on a hidden rock chasing my friend's shortador), but if there was ever a part that could be dangerous for me, she was right at my side. She hated water but if I was crossing a stream, she was there, her beautiful eyes always watching. She stood between me and whatever she perceived as a threat the world had to offer. 

I still remember when I'd come home during breaks from college. The happy dance I was greeted with when I came home. The kisses. She always slept so that she knew where everyone in the house was, but first thing in the morning, if she could not get in to check on me, she would bug my mother until let into my room so she knew I was okay. If she heard my voice, no other person mattered. There was something so special about her, even with the things that weren't nearly what you'd consider a good dog. 

We battled bouts of diarrhea constantly. She was misdiagnosed with EPI when it was later discovered to be IBS. I got one of her hips replaced when she was 8 years old, but before that she went into acute kidney disease with just three doses of Deramaxx. The potential to lose her was something that hit me so hard. I always knew losing her would be hard. Just never saw a potential til her kidneys showed damage. Thankfully because of the wonderful people who I work for, she recovered and after her hip was replaced it was like she had life anew again. 

For the first time in her life, she had 3 legs to stand on.

I learned so much from her. To this day, I will always look for traits about her that I loved. Her loyalty, her heart, her spirit, her willingness to give it her all. How she trusted me every step of the way. For three months before it was finally too much to ignore, she fought for me. While her kidneys were giving out and we struggled to figure out what was happening, her few visits to my work. Everyone who knew her loved her. The day I decided to let her go was a day I will never forget. My wonderful co-workers who were there for me, my friend who came back after clocking out to help me with her and take care of her for me afterward. The vet whom I trusted the most was the one to ease her pain. 

I fell over her, I couldn't stop crying. And I couldn't even stand up until after they came to take her away. Part of me followed her that day, leaving a huge hole in my heart. Knowing how badly losing her was going to hit me, I had gotten a puppy a year almost before I lost her. That night when I came home, numb and empty, clutching her collar tight, it was the night my relationship with my golden changed. Myles plastered himself to my side and has been my emotional support since then. Our partnership turned into something I'd never imagined when I brought that small golden bundle home.

Six months after losing her, I had an urge to make a video. To put something together to commemorate our time together. How one little ball of white fur with giant ears could change me so much and leave such a mark in my heart.

For Kenai 

It was not long after that, I found out about Surefire Shepherds up in Washington, and got my second white shepherd Leia. She looks nothing like Kenai, but she has many traits about my big moosey girl that I'd always loved. And the joy I get from seeing her run and move so effortlessly used to nearly bring me to tears. Where Kenai was weak, Leia is so very strong. I learned so much from Kenai, so much that helped me with the dogs I have now.

I have a small pawprint urn charm that I wear every day with a small amount of her ashes in it. I always have to have her with me. She sits on my dresser with her collar, pawprint and a small crocheted white shepherd a dear friend made for me. Her urn was decorated with her hair, the black marks dashed around it where her fur was used in making it. 

Not fully sure why I've felt the need to post this up. Last year was a terrible year. My grandmother, who has always been an inspiration and support, was lost to us just after Christmas 2012. Three months after that, the darker colored golden you see in some of the pictures on the video, my father/brother's dog Grizzly, passed away despite the excellent care he received from my amazing co-workers due to hemangiosarcoma. I lost two friends, one to suicide and one likely to ODing on something. So much death in a year, no time really to recover from blow after blow. I think somewhere in all of it it made me remember how not over losing my girl I am. Part of me tears up still thinking of her. I still expect to see her when I go visit my parents, only to find a house so devoid of life, if I didn't have Myles with me I don't think I could take it. 

Eleven wonderful years was not enough. Nor would a hundred have been either. Kenai was one of a kind. Nothing can ever replace her. <3


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

So sorry for your losses and so glad for your memories.


----------



## Eiros (Jun 30, 2011)

Awe, this broke my heart just a little ?? 

It's amazing the love we can share with a dog, and Kenai was a special girl. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

She sounds like she was a one in a million dog


----------



## Brando & Julietta's Dad (Dec 14, 2013)

A beautiful memory of your Kenai. She was a wonderful dog and your love for her truly shines through. Long live your memories of Kenai until you meet again.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

What a wonderful tribute to a beautiful girl. There are just some dogs that are so special they stay in your heart forever.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

I hope that in your heart you feel you will meet her again...or that she will somehow return to you in some other form...?

I pray you find solace and strength through those days when you miss her by remembering how lucky she was to have you and you her.

I have never lost a fur kid (yet)...I dread it. Reading posts like these sometimes jolts me but I do find a profound beauty in them. So thank you for telling us about your experiences.

:::Squeezes::: <3


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

What a wonderful tribute to your old friend. German Shepherds are such amazing creatures. Our hearts and minds are covered in their paw prints.


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

omg I sobbed through reading and watching this whole thing


so sweet <3


----------



## Colie CVT (Nov 10, 2013)

I know she is waiting for me. Free of pain and able to run like she should have in life. She was always such a happy girl. She never let her handicap get her down. She would dance crazy happy spinning circles if you asked her if she wanted to go for a walk. The smile on her face said it all. 

One of my favorite memories is the first time she had ever been on a dock. I was trying to show her there was water under it in case she was thirsty. Somehow she got it in her head it was solid. She stepped off of the dock and disappeared into at least 10 feet of cold mountain river. I was convinced I would have to leap in after her to save her. She had never swam before or been on a dock. 

My girl surprised me however. She got up and placed her paws on the edge. I pulled and she pushed so she was save on the dock again. She looked like a drowned rat for a few moments, but she learned the downfall of the dock lol. 

She spent the rest of the day standing next to me where I was sunning, ever ready for what could come our way. She was everything people love about German shepherds. I was blessed and lucky to have had her for 11 wonderful years. I miss her every day, but her body just needed to rest. No matter how you say you are prepared it still hurts. I am a vet tech and to this day, I still am a basket case with my own pets. Even if I know they are getting the most wonderful gift I could give them. Freedom for their feeble bodies so they can be at peace. 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## K9POPPY (Mar 6, 2014)

*Thank you*

Thank you for sharing such beautiful words in tribute to your beloved GSD. The world would be a much better place if everyone cared for their pet as you have, I really appreciate your sharing such fine memories. Bob


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Great thoughts and nice vid. You just helped qualify how incredible a relationship with a dog is for many. Yep...never gonna be another Kenai and perhaps that's what makes each and every dog so special. As I have always told myself...." no matter the hardship, all my dogs ended up at my doorstep for a reason....and I'd do it all over again knowing what I know today"......11 years was a good run and made impressions you will never forget....dog succeeded in touching your heart....what more could one ask for.

Totally appreciate the sentiments of your beloved Kenai.

SuperG


----------



## Colie CVT (Nov 10, 2013)

Thank you. <3 It really is incredible the bond that you can have with a dog. I had always wanted it when I was younger. I used to beg my parents for a dog. When I started volunteering at the shelter, there were MANY dogs who I had wanted to bring home. Each one was special in their own way and I have lots of stories I could tell. You would just know when you saw them who you would click with. I never would trade the time I had with Kenai for anything. I was so lucky and blessed that when her hips really got to be bad I had just gotten out of tech school and starting working for a wonderful referral/specialty hospital. Getting her left hip replaced had given her such a new lease on life that she'd never had before. And it gave her and I more reasons to get closer. Without the use of NSAIDs, she got acupuncture a few times a week, and we did hydrotherapy/e-stim with her to help her more. With how much she hated water, I had to climb into the hydro tank with her and my co-worker.  She would do anything for me if she could do it.

Every dog that I have owned and own now, I have noticed that they're each different. Each unique. I've learned so much from each of them and it goes to show that Kenai held a huge place in my heart. It only feels full now that I have three monsters floating around my room.  Every one is different, they came to me in different ways, and I love each of them for who they are, who they've become with me. 

She may not have been perfect, she had her quirks and faults, but I always knew my girl was there if I needed her. And the fact she'd try her hardest and didn't quit until I told her it was okay to let go is something that I'll never forget.


----------

